# Proud Owner of a MKIII TT



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Well we were at the dealer this morning for 10am to pick our new car up this morning.

As promised, the car was in the holding bay with a black audit cover over it. Here is the car as we start to pull off the cover -










We have now driven just over 100 miles and both of us love it - This is our first TT, but not our first Audi, my husband drives an A3 - the TT is as fun to drive as it was in the test drive.

We are waiting till it gets dark before going back out again so we can test out the matrix led lights :roll:

I know I was concerned after reading some of the issues that folks have had, but I am happy to report that we have not experience any concerns over quality of the finish and so far have had no issues with the media - note we do not have the technology pack configured.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

You tried to connect phone ? 

P.s. Nice color 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Connected phone (iPhone 6) through bluetooth, no issues, only made calls so far, but works with no problem


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Cool  i have ip6 also so im asking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

More pics please  Especially the interior!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Wish you lots of smiles and happy miles, great colour.


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Very nice -waiting for my red s line ultra in the next few days with tech pack. Glad you like it


----------



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

Markolaynee said:


> You tried to connect phone ?
> 
> P.s. Nice color
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked mine up this morning also and was a little worried since reading the stories on here.

I have an iPhone 6 and got the dealer to connect it and show me how to work it incase there was any faults as I was hoping it would happen when they done it. No Issues. Connected 1st time and flicked through several songs/albums.

I have since disconnected it and reconnected it several times throughout the day and it's been faultless whether it's playing songs or making phone calls all through Bluetooth.


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for answer  can you switch and browse songs from cockpit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gogzy01 (Oct 9, 2012)

Markolaynee said:


> Thanks for answer  can you switch and browse songs from cockpit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you can and it will display the album artwork picture.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Picked my TT up last night at midnight
No fault to mention IPhone 6 works fine everything works fine, dealer spent a long time going over all the features as I said I had herd about problems? With the technology pack. But everything is working

Regards


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Good to hear all working for everyone
Have any of you got the tech pack?


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Gogzy01 said:


> Markolaynee said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for answer  can you switch and browse songs from cockpit?
> ...


Omg i cant wait  7 days more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Glad to hear you are all having a trouble free start to mk3 ownership!

Enjoy your cars


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jasongren1 said:


> Good to hear all working for everyone
> Have any of you got the tech pack?


Hello

Have got the Technology Pack

Regards


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

We have also connected a samsung note 4 and played music using spotify, all worked fine with no issues at all.

Also tested out the matrix led's which I have to say are very clever. Turn your lights to auto, full beam to auto and off you go, car flicks to full beam when on country roads, adjusts the lights for on coming traffic and turns them back off when in town - all works seamlessly - the light from them is very impressive. On full beam on country roads nobody flashed us, so taking that as a good thing :roll:


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Have you tested matrix in urban traffic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Yes, we did, it switches off when in an urban environment and turns full beam back on when you enter unlit roads. It's very cool.


----------



## vivtt (Mar 6, 2015)

I will take delivery of my new TT next Tuesday.

Excited!


----------



## RB0103 (Mar 9, 2015)

I got my new TT S-line Daytona Grey on 1st March. Love it. However the phone/Bluetooth/music player (iPhone 5) 'was' working ok until I plugged in the lead to charge it, and now it has lost the Bluetooth connection. Tried turning phone off, rebooting etc, tried un-pairing from the car, unplgged the lead etc and starting again.... phone works but music will only play if lead plugged in now. When I reported to dealer they asked if I had an iPhone 6 because of some update issue, but to cut a long story short they have asked me to take it in this week, so we shall see what happens.


----------



## vivtt (Mar 6, 2015)

Just picked up my TT 2.0 FWD. All as specified, except I got the smoking version, which I did not want. No big deal.

Hooked up my phone without difficulty.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

For anyone that picked up in the UK did the car come standard with floor mats?

I cant see them listed in any spec and see they want to charge £55 for a pair of textstyle mats hence the question!

Thanks


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

cheechy said:


> For anyone that picked up in the UK did the car come standard with floor mats?
> 
> I cant see them listed in any spec and see they want to charge £55 for a pair of textstyle mats hence the question!
> 
> Thanks


A good quesion and once which I posed to my dealer when placing my order. He didn't know the answer other than to say that he could not believe that they would sell one without including at least a basic set!


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

Floor mats - front and rear textile were included with our car. The dealer also gave us, free of charge, a rubber boot liner and floor mats as well. Cant believe they are trying to charge for basic mats on a £35k+ car.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks will email the dealer to make sure you dealer just wasn't being massively generous!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Confirmed from dealer that the car comes standard with front textstyle mats.....


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mine is coming tomorrow can't wait!!!!


----------



## m-a (Nov 28, 2014)

... mine is coming tomorrow too!!!!


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

My Mrs ordered a Tango Red TT as well (sport/DSG/B&0). To go with our 8V S3


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Jasongren1 said:


> Mine is coming tomorrow can't wait!!!!


Well.....


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

m-a said:


> ... mine is coming tomorrow too!!!!


More Well......


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Any updates for us..??

You likey or no-likey??


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

I love mind - the best car I have ever had by a long shot


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

Got any pics for us mate?


----------



## Jasongren1 (Nov 30, 2014)

will try again later - it keeps telling me the pic size is too big


----------

